
Single-wire earth return - wamatt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-wire_earth_return
======
bandrami
I remember learning about this in my second semester of emags and having my
mind blown. What's especially cool is that with some subtractive feed-forward
you'll get cleaner signals than with conventional lines.

